# Bailey through the months :) [Pic Heavy]



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Just thought I'd upload some photos of Bailey starting from when he was tiny, right up until now... 

10 weeks old

















4 months old










5 months old

















7 months old










9 months old










10 months old










11 months old










1 Year old


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Its amazing how fast they grow  
Hes gorgeous


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He's a gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

He was gorgeous, and still is gorgeous, you must be proud


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone.
He definately is gorgeous  
Even though he can be a pain in the butt sometimes hehe.
x


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love progression threads. Bailey looks great. He's a big boy now!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Bex190 said:


> I love progression threads. Bailey looks great. He's a big boy now!


Thank you


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

He sure likes being comfy, doesn't he? 

I love the pics 

x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> He sure likes being comfy, doesn't he?
> 
> I love the pics
> 
> x


Haha, he definately does bless him.

Thanks 
x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

He's a gorgeous dog. Definately loves being comfortable.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow he is very handsome!xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you both 

I'm really biased when it comes to Bailey, as I'll think he's lovely anyway.
But when out on walks, everyday someone walks past and says what a lovely dog he is, it makes me smile so much lol.
x


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics, he's lovely


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you
x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hes a big boy

and very stunning


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

A lovely looking big chap he is. It is a shame they grow so quick! I love the 'lap stage'!! 
He looks very cosy on the furniture, how does cream leather fair with him in the winter and the muddy autumn? LOL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, i love seeing them as pups and seeing how they grow,


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures. It's lovely to see how he's grown.
He really is a handsome boy.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

What a handsome boy Bailey is 

He likes his home comforts doesn't he


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> A lovely looking big chap he is. It is a shame they grow so quick! I love the 'lap stage'!!
> He looks very cosy on the furniture, how does cream leather fair with him in the winter and the muddy autumn? LOL


Haha, him and the cream leather sofa really shouldn't go together, but if he's been playing in the mud, we usually get to him before he gets to the sofa and give him a bath lol.

And other than that, we need a new sofa anyway lol.
x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks you all for your lovely comments 
x


----------



## NoWoodsJustTrees (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, they're some beautiful pictures!


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

CUTE photos! these are really some great shots of your dog. WOW!~


----------

